# Benötige Nachhilfe in Adobe Premiere



## Susi (19. Februar 2002)

Suche dringend jemand im Bereich Wiesbaden, Düsseldorf, Berlin der mir Nachhilfeunterricht in Adobe Premiere geben kann.
Ich muss das Ding bis spätestens mitte März bedienen können.

In Hoffnung auf Antwort, Susi


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. März 2002)

Lohnt es sich, wenn ich hier noch eine Antwort schreibe, oder ist der Thread tot?


----------



## Susi (4. März 2002)

Ja, aufjedenafall! Ich brauche eine Einführung für das komplette Program. Kannst Du das?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. März 2002)

Hast du da schon irgendeine Ahnung? Worum geht es genau?
Sowas wie Bluescreen usw.?
Oder die absoluten Grundlagen á la wie öffne ich ein Video / schneide es / mache Überblendungen / Export / Import / Formate ?


----------



## Susi (5. März 2002)

Hab ausversehen, auf neues Thema gedrückt. Meine Antwort ist unter dem Thema "zweiteres"


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. März 2002)

Ich hab n Tutorial der absoluten Basics geschrieben.
Die nächsten Schritte kommen innerhalb der nächsten Woche.
hier


----------



## Susi (6. März 2002)

Coole Sache. Damit kann ich was Anfangen. Danke


----------



## Freaky (6. März 2002)

*schick schick*

hey...


big thx
coole sache !!

bis im sommer

gruß freaky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Falls es euch gefällt könntet ihr ja mal ne positive Bewertung ablassen. Hab da gestern 3 Stunde dran gesessen. Und ich denke ich werds noch weiterführen.


----------



## Freaky (6. März 2002)

kein problem !!!!


----------



## Susi (11. März 2002)

Klar doch

(ist echt gut erklärt)


----------

